

Amazon Pricing Error - lee-jon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-10299-Spider-Polyurethane-Watch/dp/B006YEATZ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1364383533&sr=1-1
Nice pricing error on a watch. Wonder how many will get bought...
======
adrian_pop
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st?qid=1364385276&rh=n%...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st?qid=1364385276&rh=n%3A560798&sort=-price)

~~~
SifJar
I find it interesting that in the midst of the million-pound electronic
products, there is a notebook (as in paper kind, not a laptop) costing £7.37.
Rather confused as to how that gets there...

~~~
KwanEsq
If you check its page one of the other sellers is listing it for £999,999.

------
SifJar
I especially like that the postage is £4.98 (why even bother adding postage to
that price?), and also that the product description mentions how the watch is
"affordable".

------
csswizardry
Relevant: Amazon’s $23,698,655.93 book about flies --
<http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358>

------
jrochkind1
Probably pricing bots gone into some kind of boundary loop, which is a lot
more interesting than a fat fingering entry mistake, and reminds us of
algorithmic stock trading.

See:

<http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358>

and

<http://carlos.bueno.org/2012/02/bots-seized-control.html>

------
Swifty
IT's not Amazon selling the item directly, its from the Amazon market place.
Which makes it likely that when ever the merchant put in a price they made a
mistake.

------
gadders
That's what they'd have to pay me to wear that minging POS.

------
nicholassmith
It's most likely been set there to put off anyone from buying it whilst they
have none in stock.

~~~
relic
I think it's more likely that it's a result of their automatic pricing gone a
bit haywire. I'd think that if the item was out of stock, it would
automatically be marked as none available, not change the price to some huge
number because you don't think anyone will pay that price. The link above does
a pretty good job of explaining how their automatic pricing adjustments can
get out of control.

------
auggierose
Anyone put that thing into his basket yet and checked out if it is worth the
money?

~~~
ChuckMcM
One wonders if that is the max Amazon price, if you put in your basket and
something else, does the number roll over and become negative?

